# Makes me laugh every time I read it!



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

Dog Rules

1. The dog is not allowed in the house.
2. Okay, the dog is allowed in the house, but only in certain rooms.
3. The dog is allowed in all rooms, but has to stay off the furniture.
4. The dog is only allowed on the old furniture.
5. Fine, the dog is allowed on all the furniture, but is not allowed to sleep with the humans on the bed.
6. All right, the dog is allowed on the bed, but only by invitation.
7. The dog may sleep on the bed whenever he wants, but not under the covers.
8. The dog may sleep under the covers every night.
9. Humans must ask permission to sleep under the covers with the dog!
10. In all cases of dispute – the dog rules!


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

Thats great ;D So true except that in our house, #10 would be "the cat rules" as whatever she is sitting on at any particular moment, the dog is not allowed on (Her rules not ours! He stands there and whines until I remove her from his bed).


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

After 2-1/2 years we are up to Rule 6!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

We hold at rule 3.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Gunnr needs to visit Canada and whip Krazy Kian into shape ;D
Come on up, the snow is fresh as of this morning.


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

I would like to propose a few new rules ... or perhaps a glimpse into some discussions in my household ;D

11. The dog does not need another jacket, collar, leash or accessory
12. The dog can have another jacket, collar or leash or accessory if his V friends get one or is on sale


----------



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

13. Or if it's just really cute


----------



## labeda14 (Nov 14, 2009)

madaboutvizslas said:


> After 2-1/2 years we are up to Rule 6!


2-1/2 years? we're 11 months in and already on rule 6! of course, the invitation is me saying "go get daddy up!" and she heads right up the stairs and digs him out of the covers  ha!


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

We were at rule 8 by age 4 months.


----------



## LynnieB (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh dear - we started off with Rule 1 (before we brought him home) but somehow it quickly escalated & now up to rule 9 & he is less than a year old. Altho he isnt getting Rule 10. I love Rule 11 and 12.


----------



## Caroline e (Dec 17, 2010)

Sooooo funny. Bean comes up in morning when hubby's goes down to make tea.she dashes in and gets right under covers in two seconds flat and doesn't move till we get up ha ha


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

We are now up to rule 8 when we go hunting overnight.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yep, these are still hilarious, every time I read them! 

I hold Willie to Rules #6 and #7. He can come up on my bed by invitation (and usually does), but he is not allowed under the covers. I sleep "commando" and that would just seem a little too intimate for me. LOL!!

I do, however, fling one of his blankets over him at night. ;D ;D


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Funny!

We are admittedly on rule 8. Based on the strange angles I've been waking up in in the morning, we might be moving our way towards rule 9. Jasper's decided his favorite spot is under the covers, with his head under my legs. I apparently find this awkward when asleep, and am practically sideways by the time I wake up in order to avoid this. He's going to have me out of the bed and on the floor one of these nights.

Oh dear.


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

redrover - that made me laugh. This weekend, while sleeping in a tent with Oquirrh and my boyfriend, I woke up with a puppy sprawled across my chest with his head burried in my neck. My boyfriend asked if I slept well and my comment was, "We slept like a pile of puppies." My back was killing me and I had a kink in my neck. I hope Oquirrh slept well. ;D


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I can relate to this picture...


----------



## Denaligirl (Aug 28, 2012)

I just had to do a search for this thread to find the "rules". We have officially made it to rule #5, finally broke my fiance and he agreed to letting Denali on the couch, lol! Of course before we got her, we both agreed no dogs on the furniture but as you all know, it's funny how things change! I think I'm even more excited than Denali because I was tired of cuddling on her dog bed on the floor. ;D


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

We did exactly the same Denaligirl, Bella was not allowed on the sofa or on our bed. The only rules we have kept is her not being allowed in my children's rooms and her having the run of the whole house. She is kept down stairs most of the time, unless she gets up to early and she then comes and lies on our bed. That is normally on the weekends


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Holding steady at rule 6!


----------



## Kdwyer915 (Oct 23, 2012)

We're at 1 year and on #5. It will nottttttt progress any further no matter how much the dog and my boyfriend beg


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

We are happily at rule 8. He's my not so little foot warmer


----------

